# Work in South Bend & MIshawaka IN



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking shovel crews, plow drivers, Bobcat operator quick pay. I have same commercial location for over twenty years. I do not work out of my house. Also might still need a sub or Two. Call 574-233-4405 No texting


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

i will be calling you..im in niles looking for alittle sub work too fill in..


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

Still in need of some help please call the sooner the better! Thanks


----------

